# Chilli In Beer?



## fasty73 (4/11/10)

OK, now I am getting adventurous. I am really happy with my progress in brewing. Now I want to try chilli beer. How do I add it? I have masterfoods dried and crushed chilli. I also have some chillis pickled, that I grew myself. How much and what is best to add? I only have a couple of cans of Tooheys Lager ATM and I want to try and add some more or different tastes to them.


----------



## Lodan (4/11/10)

Fasty,
Before brewing with chilli i recommend you add a bit of dried or fresh chilli to a normal batch during bottling... just to give yourself a feel for the taste. This will mean that you don't potentially watse a brew if you overdose on the chilli or don't like the flavour. You can also experiment with the amount of chilli added
Lodan


----------



## fasty73 (4/11/10)

Well, I love beer and I really love chilli.


----------



## Silo Ted (4/11/10)

fasty73 said:


> Well, I love beer and I really love chilli.



Well, I like kebabs, but not in my beer. 

My advice would be to add a fresh birds eye chilli, cut in half, to a single bottle of your next brew. Ive had ginger beers done this way and the heat comes through nicely.


----------



## InCider (4/11/10)

fasty73 said:


> Well, I love beer and I really love chilli.




Me too! But I'd rather drink a great beer and have a curry or rellenos with it than compromise.

And that's what chilli beer is - a compromise between two things we love. Why ruin both?


----------



## manticle (4/11/10)

Chilli beer is not unheard of though whereas kebab beer only happens the next day after a big one and no-one really wants to know about that.

Silo's advice is good though fasty - fresh chilli, added to a single bottle or two to get an idea of the amounts you'd prefer. I love chili too - the amounts people love are all different so you need to find yours.


----------



## fasty73 (4/11/10)

Hmmmmmmm, kebab in beer :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## yardy (4/11/10)

fasty73 said:


> OK, now I am getting adventurous. I am really happy with my progress in brewing. Now I want to try chilli beer. How do I add it? I have masterfoods dried and crushed chilli. I also have some chillis pickled, that I grew myself. How much and what is best to add? I only have a couple of cans of Tooheys Lager ATM and I want to try and add some more or different tastes to them.




more chilli 


http://www.homebrewdownunder.com/index.php...2;topicseen#new

cheers


----------



## Silo Ted (4/11/10)

LOL, you love spruiking that website, hey Yardy ? :icon_cheers:


----------



## fasty73 (4/11/10)

Thats a freakin good laugh yardy!!! I only read the first few posts. OK, heres what I am going to do...I am going to cut up half dozen of my pickled chillis and put them in the boil with my dextrose and add to the fermenter. I know some have said to add to the bottle but I am going to do my usual and ignore this good advice and go my own way.
Cheers... and yes I am drunk.


----------



## MitchDudarko (4/11/10)

I know this isn't helping with a recipe, but the Sail & Anchor in Freo used to make a really nice chilli beer. Really light and actually really refreshing. Oh how I wish they were still brewing on premises.


----------



## yardy (4/11/10)

Silo Ted said:


> LOL, you love spruiking that website, hey Yardy ? :icon_cheers:




**** off, that's the first link ever :icon_cheers:


----------



## Silo Ted (4/11/10)

fasty73 said:


> .I am going to cut up half dozen of my pickled chillis and put them in the boil with my dextrose and add to the fermenter. I know some have said to add to the bottle but I am going to do my usual and ignore this good advice and go my own way.



What are they pickled in, vinegar, salt ? At such a small volume it probably won't matter, but play it safe, and get fresh chillis from your local greengrocer. The little tiny red ones will do the trick. Habaneros would be better but unless you grow your own you arent going to find them easily. 

You have plenty of fermenters now, so why not do a split batch, that way if its no good you have only lost 10 litres. 






fasty73 said:


> Cheers... and yes I am drunk.



That's the spirit !


----------



## Silo Ted (4/11/10)

yardy said:


> **** off, that's the first link ever :icon_cheers:



haha, I must be thinking of someone with boobs just like yours then. :lol:


----------



## fasty73 (4/11/10)

I do grow my own chillis and they are pickled in whatever SWMBO put them in, ok 6 not enough, lets make it 12. Let me go check my plants for any fresh chillis.


----------



## yardy (4/11/10)

Silo Ted said:


> haha, I must be thinking of someone with boobs just like yours then. :lol:




seen one pair, you've seen 'em all cobber :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## hoohaaman (4/11/10)

Have been patiently waiting for fasty to start this thread.

Happy to be not dissapointed 

disapointed even


----------



## fasty73 (4/11/10)

I have cut it back to 9 chillis. Just sampled the juice they are in and it's nice and hot. Got 9 chillis on the boil for 10 minutes then will add 1 kg of dextrose for last 5 minutes on simmer.


----------



## DUANNE (4/11/10)

ive had a few chilli beers ,and im not a fan of them at all personally,i love beer and love chilli just not togethter.the one ive had that i really liked though was the rouge chipotle ale,it was fantastic :icon_drool2: my old man tried a clone though with bought chipotles and was all heat and no smoke so smoking our own might be the go next time.


----------



## Silo Ted (4/11/10)

Oh goody, a live brewing telecast.


----------



## Shed101 (4/11/10)

Careful with this one.

I heard about someone who died when they tried doing what you're doing.

I may be lying.

I may not.

One of those last statements may not be a lie.


----------



## fasty73 (4/11/10)

OK, just done the boil, putting it together now.


----------



## RobH (4/11/10)

Whilst on the topic, would you be leaving out hops alltogether with a Chilli beer? The Chilli is enough to offset any sweetness I would imagine.


----------



## fasty73 (4/11/10)

No hops, just a can of Tooheys Lager, 1kg of dextrose and 9 chillis, seeds and all boiled for 10 minutes. All in fermenter now and it smells bloody good!!!


----------



## peaky (4/11/10)

fasty73 said:


> No hops, just a can of Tooheys Lager, 1kg of dextrose and 9 chillis, seeds and all boiled for 10 minutes. All in fermenter now and it smells bloody good!!!



I'll be interested to hear how this one turns out :blink: 

Mind you, I am a bit of a chilli fan also..... 

wonder if I should chuck a handful of chopped up birds eye chillis in my next mash.... :super:


----------



## fasty73 (4/11/10)

Nah, I have 4 different chilli plants all starting to grow chillis, so I will be using those in the next batch. I love my home grown chillis!! I still have a few cans of Tooheys Lager goop that I got on sale, so I will use those with the same amount of dextrose and same boil time so I can get a good judge on taste difference.


----------



## fasty73 (4/11/10)

peakydh said:


> I'll be interested to hear how this one turns out :blink:
> 
> Mind you, I am a bit of a chilli fan also.....
> 
> wonder if I should chuck a handful of chopped up birds eye chillis in my next mash.... :super:


Use "Masterfoods" I reakon they are the best.


----------



## mossko (4/11/10)

fasty73 said:


> OK, now I am getting adventurous. I am really happy with my progress in brewing. Now I want to try chilli beer. How do I add it? I have masterfoods dried and crushed chilli. I also have some chillis pickled, that I grew myself. How much and what is best to add? I only have a couple of cans of Tooheys Lager ATM and I want to try and add some more or different tastes to them.



Hey Fasty73. I tried putting some chilli flakes in to some bottles of lager and it ended up smelling and tasting like vomit, so I suggest you go very sparingly. 

I used about a flat tablespoon of dried chilli flakes in to a 1.25lt bottle, primed it and bottled it. I left it for around a month or so, shaking it every few weeks to stir up the chilli

What went wrong? Too much chilli I'm guessing. Haven't been brave enough to try chilli again

Maple syrup, however was awesome! 2 tbsp maple syrup mixed with some hot boiled water and added to a 1.25lt bottle.

I used 1.25lt PET bottles to experiment with and brewed a 23lt batch of Coopers Lager

Good luck fella, let us know how you went on!


----------



## fasty73 (4/11/10)

Too late mossko. I like your way of thinking (just being polite) I like the go hard or go home approach. I just made 23 litres of a chilli brew. I used 9 medium chillis to make it and it smells sweet. I will leave it about 3 weeks in the fermenter and about 8 weeks in the bottle before I even go near it. I hope it turns out ok, if not...well I have 8 fermenters going so it won't be any great loss. If it gross, well I'll leave it in the bottle for a couple more months and if it gets worse, I will give it away at work to the taxi drivers that I don't like LOL.


----------



## hirns (4/11/10)

Fasty, I put one red mini chillie(1 inch long) in the tallie of some of my beers. I wash the chillies and put them in whole. I often do this with my stouts. I'm not a big chillie fan but I love doing this for my winter brews. I've also done this with regular lagers/ales. The best part is I can try it on as many or few tallies without the risk of ruining a whole batch. One of these chillies has more than enough bite after two weeks and as to be expected at three months is quite flavourism but without burning the skin out of your mouth. Try it with one and work your way up if you want more bite.

Cheers 

Hirns


----------



## Amuse (14/11/10)

Made a chilli stout back in February. Bloody magnificent! On bottling it had a really nice chilli forward nature to it but even after secondary fermentation it was starting to modify the chilli flavours to a coffee/mocha and slide those back along the palate.

Now after nine months it is one of the best stouts that I have had. Really looking forward to seeing its continued development over the next year - if I can stretch it out that long!


----------



## fasty73 (15/2/11)

This turned out TOPS!!! I only ever drink 2 or 3 tallies though. I wouldn't drink anymore for fear of the next day.


----------

